# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) طلبات : فك شفرة nokia N8

## trust

السلام عليكم
اريد فك شفرة هذا الهاتف : nokia N8 لكي يعمل على شبكات الاتصال المغربية   
و شكرا لكم على جميع المجهودات

----------


## bmec

choukran

----------


## shkry88

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## mouradhamlaoui

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bobghad

مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررر

----------


## labidi

بارك الله فيك

----------

